# Is all ram compatible?



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have recently bought a new computer. Right now i have a gateway mx6128 laptop. I had to buy a new one as my old laptop was dropped and my hard drive was damaged. The question i have is if the ram from my Averatec 3300 series is compatible with this computer. The ram is 512mb in my averatec and my gateway only has 256 mb. It seems as if my gateway is a lot slower than my averatec even tho its suppose to be a better computer. Could anyone tell me if i can take the ram out of my averatec and place it in my gateway if its compatible?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

no, not all ram is compatible.

given the costs for ram are pretty cheap now and this is a new laptop i would not risk putting old ram in there even if it happened to be compatible.

but that is just my opinion.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google suggests that the Averatec uses PC2700 DDR RAM, and the Gateway uses PC3200 DDR RAM. But its not conclusive...

If that is correct, then the Gateway would be slowed down with the lower speed RAM.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

two popular types of RAM: DDR2 and DDR


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

here are the pictures of the current RAM types that are mostly used.
the SD RAM type is obsolete RAM type but it is still used in the older motherboards.
and it is still being sold.
each memory module requires a motherboard that supports these types of RAM.

SD RAM [old obsolete RAM type,but still used..]

DDR [the most common in newer computers today...specificly DDR 400 Mhz]

DDR2 the new DDR type more faster then DDR [or DDR 1] [consumes less power than DDR 1]


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

SD RAM... I knew there was another one I just couldn't think of its name


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

how about EDO RAM..do you remember that...even older than SD RAM.

used in the original PENTIUM[MMX] motherboards and later PENTIUM 2.....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

wow thats old


----------

